# recall training



## rashid100 (Oct 3, 2012)

ive checked out some recall training videos and it looks pretty cool... how do i teach it?? any links or comments will be awesome
thanx


----------



## Seven11 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hopefully this helps you.
http://bestinflock.wordpress.com/2008/03/09/teaching-flighted-recall-first-steps/


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi Recall is Step-up from a distance. 1 Step-up. 2 Jump up. 3 Fly up.
What's to learn? ...B.J.


----------



## rashid100 (Oct 3, 2012)

Bird Junky said:


> Hi Recall is Step-up from a distance. 1 Step-up. 2 Jump up. 3 Fly up.
> What's to learn? ...B.J.


thanx mate.. i got to the jump and semi fly up part.. he is getting the point


----------



## CaitlinT (Jan 21, 2011)

I assume you are familiar with the whole command, click, reward set-up? If not, have a look at some basic clicker training/positive reinforcement stuff(google away!), I found this to be the most useful thing when I got my first 'tiel started with training. You don't need a clicker, a word such as 'good' will do but I find using a clicker helps a great deal with training, much more exacting than a positive word.

Just keep rewarding him when he comes to you. Start off with step-ups that are a bit high and gradually make the steps further away. If your bird starts finding it confusing, go back a step for a few tries and finish the session. Each training session should only last under 10mins and finish before the bird gets bored or fed up of it. Doing training before your bird has had a meal also helps with motivation.
Hope that helps - questions welcome!


----------



## Coopersmom (Jun 22, 2011)

I trained Cooper to do it pretty fast, he had it for a few months now he refuses to do it. How do I get him to stop being so stubborn?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

How old is Cooper? Could be he's being a bratty teenager.


----------



## Coopersmom (Jun 22, 2011)

He's like a year and a half


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

Coopersmom said:


> I trained Cooper to do it pretty fast, he had it for a few months now he refuses to do it. How do I get him to stop being so stubborn?


Hi Pro trainers offer their birds a little taste of a treat every time.
Pet owners think their birds should perform for love.
Which one gets the best results????..B.J.


----------

